
Now for My Next Trick, I'll Turn Brand into Cash - raju
http://www.sarahlacy.com/sarahlacy/2009/01/why-brand-doesn.html
======
jamesbritt
I've been enjoying the ideas put forth in Branding Only Works On Cattle

<http://www.baskinbrand.com/>

